# Wildwood - Cape May fishing



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm coming to Cape May for a couple of days next week for a Coast Guard boot camp graduation and I think I'll be able to spend a few hours fishing. Can anyone give advice on where to go? I'll be staying in Wildwood and I like pier fishing and jetty and inlet fishing.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

zopilote,

Either end of the island should work.

In North Wildwood try the rock wall at the end of Old New Jersey Ave. You can also continue north (toward Stone Harbor) to Grassy Sound Pier and several shore locatons to fish the inlet.

At the Wildwwod Crest end (actually this is Lower Township) you can fish the Cape May inlet. take Pacific ave south, Pacific becomes Ocean Drive (I think thats the name). You'll come to a toll bridge, you can fish either side of the inlet, though the Wildwood side is probably the most popular. Be mindfull of the 'NO PARKING' signs. You'll be right near the Coast Guard base.

You can also try Cape May point. Also, I think all beaches in the area can be fished before and after lifeguard hours (I know this is the case in Wildwood Crest).

Enjoy the Graduation!!


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

For someone travelling, a light spinner (max 7 foot and 8lb test), some 1/4 oz lead-heads with pink or white zoom super flukes/curlly tails or 1/4 os white bucktails have worked for me at the toll bridge over the Inlet on the way to Cape May from Wildwood. It is Ocean Drive. Wade out and fish on the Wildwood side toward the ocean, between the bridge and the Coast Guard reservation fence. Was always good for weakfish this time of year but haven't followed the action up there this year.  
Good Luck,
John


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings zopilote!

All of the above are great. If your limited to daytime fishing, try some light spinning gear with a white bucktail tipped with a squid strip and live killie. Bump it slow along the bottom (you can even throw in some "pauses" if the tide is running hard.) The primary target is fluke, but just about anything swimming in the ICW can hit that rig.

If you can manage to get out during the low-light hours, try targeting weakies and schoolie stripers around the jetties with a Fin-S (pink, electric chicken.) Or bring your familiar lures and just go with your gut instinct when you see the water....


----------

